# POST-Parameter aus HTML-Script lesen



## Conker (20. Nov 2003)

*Hallo Leute*
Kann mit jemand sagen, wie ich die POST-Parameter aus einem HTML-Formular mit Java auslesen kann.


----------



## utnovetur (23. Nov 2003)

Ich nehme an, dass du von einem Server sprichst, der die Daten auslesen will.
Dort muss ein Servlet oder JSP laufen.
In beiden Fällen hat du ein javax.servlet.ServletRequest, das dir Methoden wie
getParameter, getParameterNames, getParameterValues
zur Verfügung stellt.


----------

